# Looking for a lawyer



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

One that specializes in business law.


----------



## LibertyCall (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't tell you where to find one, but make sure you lead them a bit on your scope...they are quicker than you think.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Rich Barlow at Kevit Odom and Barlow. Solid guy and a great diver/fisherman. Tell him Jody sent ya.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------

